
Check out preview for a new innovative data analysis tool in cloud - galp
https://censusanalyzer.com
======
solomatov
I am a product manager of this tool, if you have questions or are interesting
in working for us (we have offices in Cambridge, Munich, Saint-Petersburg and
Moscow and can offer remote positions), just ask.

~~~
pathikrit
Can I connect a SQL data source? Btw, I am a happy user of another JetBrains
product - DataGrip. Just wish DataGrip was online and shareable with my
colleagues and had charting and graphing built-in..

